# 2000 honda accord door stcuk closed



## gr1028 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a 2000 Honda Accord. yesterday , my wife couldn't open the door to get out...the locks work and door handle sounds and feels like its connected. anyone know how to get it open. don't believe I can get the door panel off with the door closed. thanks for any advise.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

gr1028 said:


> I have a 2000 Honda Accord. yesterday , my wife couldn't open the door to get out...the locks work and door handle sounds and feels like its connected. anyone know how to get it open. don't believe I can get the door panel off with the door closed. thanks for any advise.


Good Evening gr1028, that kind of problem can often be addressed by simultaneously operating the door key and the lift / lock button simultaneously, several meaningful cycles may be needed.

Generally the lift button won't quite operate well enough alone and the key likewise.

If you can get the door open you will likely find the lock rods need a bit of careful re-rigging.

This problem often is caused by too hard a push on the lock button or someone holding the button down while the door is trying to be opened with the key.

Very annoying problem!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## gr1028 (Dec 15, 2007)

got it fixed. took it to a friend who's been in body shop business 34 years. he couldn't get it open, dismantling as much as he could get to, prying, beating and cussing, finally had to use a grinder to cut it up and get the door open, cost $90 for a new latch. took him about 4 good hours..probably 3 if we hadn't been talking so much. said that the rod that opens it was moving as far as it could move .by the time we got it open, parts too cut up to really tell what caused it.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning gr1028, yes, until you experience this kind of problem you have no idea how painful it can be, or the safety implications and the nuisance it causes!

Well done.

I have seen this problem numerous times, the worst case so far I had experienced was having to get the driver's seat out to be able to get the door trim off!
Then damaged the door trim to access the mechanism.

I haven't struck one with airbags in the door yet that needed this kind of action.

I can imagine your predicament having to use a grinder to cut the damned thing!

It gives a new respect for these locks doesn't it!!

Merry Christmas

Cheers qldit.


----------

